# Installazione Gentoo 2007

## demetrix

Ciao a tutti

ho lanciato da cdlive la gentoo 2007

ancio Gentoo Linux installer GTK+ quando va a copiare lo stage dal cd si blocca.

Adesso siccome ho usato un milione di cd e bene o male (anzi molto male) tutte si impallano durante l'installazione volevo sapere, gentilmente, se qualcuno ha risolto oppure se devo lasciare il portatile notti intere per la compilazione da riga da comando.

Grazie...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> ho lanciato da cdlive la gentoo 2007
> 
> ancio Gentoo Linux installer GTK+ quando va a copiare lo stage dal cd si blocca.
> ...

 

l'installazione grafica quasi sempre non funziona. Comunque, sia che fai l'installazione grafica, sia che fai l'installazione da terminale (consigliata), non è che "risparmi" niente. Gentoo si costruisce sul tuo hardware e la compilazione del sistema è obbligatoria. Non crederai che installando graficamente dopo ti ritrovi con una distro tipo ubuntu sul computer se non fai prima il chroot e la compilazione dei pacchetti (system e world)?! Segui il manuale per l'installazione passo passo utilizzando la riga di comando e se hai problemi posta pure!

----------

## xveilsidex

Sinceramente l'unica volta che ho provato ad installare gentoo dal cd live , l'installazione riusciva solo se utilizzavo i binari che erano presenti nel cd! quindi dovresti provare cn i binari. Dopo puoi provare a ricompilare il sistema per aggiornarlo o quant'altro.

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco cosa significa mettere in piedi un installar grafico che non funziona!

Ma perchè lo hanno fatto??

Qui siamo OT quindi chiudo.

Io ti consiglio di seguire l'installazione minimal.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ecco cosa significa mettere in piedi un installar grafico che non funziona!
> 
> Ma perchè lo hanno fatto??
> 
> Qui siamo OT quindi chiudo.
> ...

 

perchè penso che gentoo spaventi chi la voglia provare al volo.. dato che per installarla da uno stage 3 ci vogliono un paio d'ore mentre con una distro "normale" te la cavi in mezz'ora +/-

----------

## Alakhai

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ecco cosa significa mettere in piedi un installar grafico che non funziona!
> 
> Ma perchè lo hanno fatto??
> 
> Qui siamo OT quindi chiudo.
> ...

 

Ottimista  :Smile: 

Ho appena reinstallato gentoo sul mio vaio nuovo dallo stage1, che oramai non si usa più, però c'ho messo quasi 2 giorni; ovviamente per far funzionare tutto l'hardware e mettere tutte le applicazioni più importanti (salvandomi anche le use flag che usavo sul portatile vecchio).

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Ecco cosa significa mettere in piedi un installar grafico che non funziona!
> 
> Ma perchè lo hanno fatto??
> 
> Qui siamo OT quindi chiudo.
> ...

 

bhè si.. dallo stage1 perdi un sacco di tempo! provai l'installazione da stage1 solo per sfizio   :Wink:   però non vorrei dire caxxate ma il sistema costruito da stage1 mi pareva piu reattivo di un sistema costruito da stage3! bhò..vabbè.. impressioni personali   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

lo stage1 è assolutamente inutile, ottieni lo stesso risultato lanciando emerge -e[NDu] system invece di emerge [-NDu] system la prima volta ed impieghi lo stesso tempo a compilare tutto; premesso che ad ogni aggiornamento di linux-headers, gcc, binutils, gtk(ho il gcj installato), binutils e libc ricompilo sempre tutto insieme a libtool e libstdc++, tanto per stare tranquillo.

Se usi già "-O2 -march=vattelappesca -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-need -fomit-frame-pointer" per compilare tutto è ovvio che sia molto meglio che trovarsi alcune delle librerie base compilate solo con "-O2 -march=i686".

Per altro mi sono trovato davanti il portatile di un gentooista della domenica qualche tempo fa (con il sistema compilato -march=i686/-march=athlon-xp/-march=pentium4 perchè aveva scroccato binari precompilati a destra ed a manca) e devo dire che appariva effettivamente lento. Non ho voglia di pensare alla ragione "scentifica" di questo comportamento.

@xveilsidex più che altro l'errore è stato togliere i binari precompilati. Quanto alla procedura non ho ancora capito cosa ci sia di complicato nell'installazione manuale anche se credo che il problema maggiore dell'installer grafico è che non sembra pensato per fare da frontend ad emerge ma a rpm.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xveilsidex più che altro l'errore è stato togliere i binari precompilati. Quanto alla procedura non ho ancora capito cosa ci sia di complicato nell'installazione manuale anche se credo che il problema maggiore dell'installer grafico è che non sembra pensato per fare da frontend ad emerge ma a rpm.

 

Attenzione! Non ho detto che l'installazione da minimale con il manuale è complicata! sopra ho semplicemente scrito :

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè penso che gentoo spaventi chi la voglia provare al volo.. dato che per installarla da uno stage 3 ci vogliono un paio d'ore mentre con una distro "normale" te la cavi in mezz'ora +/-
> 
> 

 

era più un riferimento al tempo che bisogna impiegare per installare gentoo. Se pensi ad un utente pigro, quasi sicuramente nn gli sfiorerà mai l'idea di provare gentoo al volo  per questo motivo!  :Razz: 

----------

